# [SOLVED] LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm trying to find drivers for this thing. A Newegg link if it helps:

Newegg.com - LG Black 12X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-ray Drive Model UH12NS30 - Blu-Ray Drives

I've searched everything on LG's site and can't find drivers for it. When I search LG with the model number it pulls up a Blu-Ray combo that looks like a full computer. I bought it OEM from Newegg and have tried several different Blu-Ray player trials to find one that works, and when any movie starts within 10-15 seconds the movie closes and it goes back to the Blu-Ray program I'm trying to watch it from.

I'm assuming/hoping it's a driver issue, but I can't find any drivers to install.


----------



## simsim44 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

I will be watching this thread closely, I too have the same drive from the same supplier, I have been trying all the drivers for the similar drives, to no avail


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

The drive uses a generic driver provided by Windows/Microsoft. If the driver was missing or not installed, the device would not work.

Assuming you are trying to play a Blu-Ray, there are numerous requirements: Blu-Ray drive (such as your LG), video card with HDMI output, monitor/TV with HDMI and connected to the video card using an HDMI cable (ALL are needed for DHCP to function), and of course a media player which supports Blu-Ray (PowerDVD v12+ I believe).


----------



## simsim44 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

I will check the media player for the latest and greatest software, way to stay on point, thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

As Dogg has said, no optical drives require drivers in Windows. The drivers are provided by Windows, and there are no updates available.
You should be able to play DVD movies, and CD Audio discs without problems. 
As for Blu-Ray movies, the free players like Windows Media Player, VLC etc do not support Blu-Ray Playback. Only paid software like Cyberlink Power DVD and DVDFab Media Player  will play Blu-Ray movie discs. 
If you are using any of these programs and the playback fails, then either the movie disc is bad or the player is.


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

Well I feel like a complete moron. I had no idea you HAD to have your computer hooked up via HDMI to run a BluRay drive. /fail on my part. Thanks, that's 99% likely the only issue as I didn't do that.


----------



## simsim44 (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

That's why I came here, you got questions , they got answers


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

I have a Blu-Ray drive and I play Blu-Ray discs without an HDMI Cable. I do have a video card with DVI to my monitor. I use DVDFab Media player and I have used Power DVD in the past.


----------



## lesle (Nov 4, 2013)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

I installed this BD-ROM yesterday and with VLC 2.1.0 and two files, KEYDB.cfg and libaacs.dll, it reads and plays Blu-Ray. It also reads, plays, and writes DVD (tested), and reads and plays CD. I didn't test writing CD.

Further, I don't have an HDMI monitor; it worked with DVI and VGA!

A short but fuller write-up is here:
Blu-Ray Internal Player/Writer Purchase: Would Appreciate Advice | Windows Secrets Lounge

Good Luck!


----------



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: LG Blu-Ray Model: UH12NS30 Driver Help*

Thanks all. I looked it up, I just need a DVI cable. Lesle, I'll look into that and see if that works!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A digital connection is required for Blu-Ray. DVI & HDMI both are both digital and either will work with Blu-Ray.


----------



## mrhomiec (Mar 12, 2014)

sorry to bring up an old thread. there's not much out there in regard to this Blu-Ray Drive.

i just received it today from Newegg. my computer detects the drive just fine, but it will not read any disc (Blu-Ray, DVD, CD).

every time i try to double click the drive, it says no disc inserted and will automatically eject the tray.

not sure what else to try right now. everything on Google i search for this model number just pulls up sites that have it for sale.


----------



## simsim44 (Nov 1, 2013)

You need a DVD/BD rom program such as Cyberlink or Corel, without it your just wasting time


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your drive won't read _any_ commercial CD, or DVD (eg) commercial Audio CD, or Software disc, not a burned disc. Then the drive is DOA. Return it to the place of purchase for a free replacement.
Blu-Ray Movies will not play on any of the free media players. Only paid programs like Power DVD or DVDFab Media player.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

VlC should do it but you need to do a little tweaking VLC Blu-Ray


----------



## mrhomiec (Mar 12, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> If your drive won't read _any_ commercial CD, or DVD (eg) commercial Audio CD, or Software disc, not a burned disc. Then the drive is DOA. Return it to the place of purchase for a free replacement.
> Blu-Ray Movies will not play on any of the free media players. Only paid programs like Power DVD or DVDFab Media player.


yep, it pretty much was DOA. i tried using different SATA ports to no luck. and for the hell of it i tried to use CyberLink PowerDVD. and just like My Computer was doing, it wasn't detecting any kind of disc inserted into this BD-Drive. i opened an RMA with Newegg.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you found the problem and please post back with results.


----------



## cstambaugh (Feb 1, 2012)

Hate to bring this back up, But I have been everywhere including LG to get help. I installed this and it works all except for BD playback. I have tried trial vrsions of Total MEdia, and Cyberlink, and free players like potplayer and VLC(with the mods done) And ALl I get is invalid disc. With ANY BD disc. 

I have been through the tech support on the players sites, and they had no clue why it was not working and the error logs showed nothing to them. They wanted to Remote in to assist, but the times they want to I am not available. 

I have been through several different BD discs, none will play. DVD works fine, CD works fine throught he same players. I can navigate through all of the files on the BD disc, but playing just throws the error, please insert valid media, or cannot play disc. The discs play fine in a stand alone player (borrowed the discs from a friend) 

LG was no help, never responded. Sent 2 inquiries. 

I wondered if the drive could be locked to a region and maybe it was wrong for me? But I have NO clue where to change the region settings. This was the first thread I found where any good information was listed for this model.

Thanks all in advance
Chris


----------



## cstambaugh (Feb 1, 2012)

Nevermind... Apparently you cannot view a BD while Using RDP... DVD and CD will work though.... UGH Been trouble shooting this for weeks and that was my issue... I feel like a brick now...lol


----------

